# Doe drying up with uneven udder



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Rachel has always had a perfectly even udder, until this past month. We are currently in the process of drying her up, and have gotten down to partially milking every other morning. I think the uneveness started when I was milking her out half way every 24 hours, and when I tried to correct it by milking that side more, it stimulated that half to produce more milk. This evening it was looking way too uneven, so I milked both sides out completely for the first time in 2 months. We got an entire gallon and a half (!) and one side is obviously more stretched out. Does anyone have experience with this and know some way to keep this from becoming permanent? She is a great show doe and producer, so I really hope I didn't ruin it all. :think:


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Following, because I have a doe with the same issue.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You might want to try some herbs like sage. It sounds like she didn't want to dry up.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

ksalvagno said:


> You might want to try some herbs like sage. It sounds like she didn't want to dry up.


I did try sage before reading that it can cause abortions. She had a little white discharge the day after I used it. Thankfully it turned out she wasn't pregnant, but she was just re-bred Saturday. I don't want to risk anything.

This evening, one half looks like it is nearly twice the side of the other, but thankfully there doesn't look to be much milk in there. She could probably milk through 2 years straight with no problem!


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

I had a doe last year that freshened evenly (lost her kids) but after milking for a month or two suddenly started to get lopsided - one side was only producing about half as much as the other. I didn't see any signs of her being nursed, but I also didn't tape her off to prevent it, just kept milking. She evened back out a few months later. Suppose it's possible that one of the kids I sold was nursing off of her but I never saw it. However I also used to have a Boer cross doe with a very uneven udder - the kids actually favored her smaller side because the large teat was hard for them to nurse, but that didn't even her out.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I milked her out completely on Monday, an now one half has almost stopped producing and the other half is completely full! I am really at a loss as to what I should be doing now. I thought milking her completely would stimulate both sides to produce more, but that doesn't seem to be the case. *sigh*


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I just checked on her about 30 minutes ago, and her left half looks like it is holding less than a cup and her right half probably has over a quart. :thinking:


----------

